# Das ist ja echt der Hammer !!!



## Doris (9. Juni 2010)

INFORMATIONSAUSGABE - STRASSENVERKEHRSAMT - JUNI 2010

In Deutschland hat sich die Qualität der Pkw- und Lkw-Fahrer deutlich verschlechtert. Aus diesem Grund hat das Straßenverkehrsamt ein neues System eingeführt um die schlechten Fahrer zu identifizieren.

Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden allen Fahrern, die sich im Straßenverkehr schlecht benehmen -unter anderem durch plötzliches Anhalten, zu dichtem Auffahren, Überholen an gefährlichen Stellen, Abbiegen ohne zu blinken, Drehen auf Hauptstraßen und rechts überholen-  Fahnen ausgehändigt. Sie sind rot, mit einem schwarzen Streifen oben und einem gelben Streifen unten. Dadurch sind sie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer als unfähige Autofahrer zu identifizieren. 

Diese Fahnen werden an der Autotür befestigt und müssen für alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gut sichtbar sein.

Die Fahrer, die eine besonders schwache Leistung gezeigt haben, müssen je eine Fahne auf beiden Seiten ihres Autos befestigen, um auf ihre fehlende Fahrkunst und ihren Mangel an Intelligenz aufmerksam zu machen.

Bitte an andere Verkehrsteilnehmer weiterleiten, so dass alle die Bedeutung dieser Fahnen verstehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das ist ja echt der Hammer !!!*

  Na, die echten Fußballfans wird das wohl kaum stören, dass sie sich nun als "unfähige Autofahrer" outen.


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das ist ja echt der Hammer !!!*

Hi Doris,

 dann gibt es aber - spätestens ab Freitag - gaaaanz viele schlechte Autofahrer...


----------

